# Cat Eye Strada Double Wireless sensor question



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

In my experiance nothing really stays put with those zip ties they give you, and being that the sensor is right next to the crank arms, I was just wondering just how well this unit stays put. Seems like it would catch something like the magnet on the crank arms. 

Also, if anyone has any experiance with this unit, could you share your opinion. I read the RBR reviews and some other reviews, but it seems about split 50/50.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have the Cateye V3, which is very similar and mounts in the same fashion (2 zip ties), and I haven't even touched it or had to adjust it in any way since installing it (1300 miles ago). I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Nick09 said:


> In my experiance nothing really stays put with those zip ties they give you, and being that the sensor is right next to the crank arms, I was just wondering just how well this unit stays put. Seems like it would catch something like the magnet on the crank arms.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any experiance with this unit, could you share your opinion. I read the RBR reviews and some other reviews, but it seems about split 50/50.


I used the Cateye Strada Double Wireless for a little over a year. It is very user friendly / simple to operate. I had no problems with the zip ties and the crank magnet was the strongest one I've ever seen.

I have very bad eyes and the display & font size was often too small for me, but that is not a problem with the computer. The only minor complaint I had is that it would sometimes change modes when going over bumps which I've read several other people mention the same thing.

I replaced mine with a Bontrager Node only because I wanted a bigger display with larger font size. I have my used Cateye Strada Double Wireless listed on Craigslist for $50 if you are interested in a used one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no experience with that computer, but have used zip ties for years (decades, actually) with zero problems.


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe it's just the Wal-Mart ones that get loose  I called the shop and they said they could put one on while they are setting up the bike... That is, if it ever ships out... stupid double points weekend. Order hasn't even processed yet and I need that bike to arrive on Wednesday before I go off to Clemson :mad2:


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Strada*

Bought 2 of these for wife and myself. I did have minor issues with the zip ties not being tight and the cadence magnet slipping, also the same with the wifes sensor. So I bought a variety pack of zip ties and the trick was to hold one end with pliars while pulling the end through with another pair of pliars so that it's really really tight. Also, once I was gong for a long ride and was up to 80 something miles and something happened and the mileage zeroed out. Might have been my fault I don't know. Yes, occasionally the modes would change without me doing anything, but no big deal, I just change it back. Actually they have been pretty good, fairly easy to see. One more thing, when the speed starts flashing, it's time for a new battery.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*cheap tie wraps are just that*

Yes, you may have luck with cheap tie wraps but they are very different from commercial grade. they just don't hold as tight. You have to be much more careful with them. I have both and sometimes the cheap ones just strip out or don't hold. the next one usually will.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm using the Strada DW without issue. The zip ties hold it in place pretty good. Only had to make a slight adjustment the other day because I transported the bike in the bed of my truck instead on the bike rack, and bumped the sensor.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

martinrjensen said:


> Yes, you may have luck with cheap tie wraps *but they are very different from commercial grade.* they just don't hold as tight. You have to be much more careful with them. I have both and sometimes the cheap ones just strip out or don't hold. the next one usually will.


I have been using these cable ties for years on aircraft & boat wiring as well as countless other things around the house. The only sizes you are likely to use on a bike are the 18# and 30#. Of course you can get much larger cable ties up to 300# or so that would be normally used in heavy duty applications. However, every cable tie I've ever seen had a # rating and I've never seen anything labeled as "commercial grade" or any other grade. You will see some that are mil-spec certified and/or UV resistant, but I've never seen or heard of an 18# or 30# "commercial grade" cable tie.

I find a defect every now and then, but I've used any brand I could get my hands on including mil-spec cerfified and have never notice a quality difference. 

I've tried pulling on them with pliers to tighen them more and they usually break. After all, their only rated at 18# or 30#. Those that don't break probably get streched some which weakens them and shortens their life span.

The say you can fix almost anything with Duct Tape and WD-40. Add in an assortment of cable ties and you will be able to fix those items that Duct Tape and WD-40 could not!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Have have a Cateye V2C double wireless which stays on fine with the zip ties. The sensor mounts with a rubber/silicone "foot" inbetween the chainstay and the sensor which gives it some grabby purchase on the stay instead of letting slick plastic slide around. I liked it so much that when I went to equip my commuter, I bought a cheaper wired Cat Eye Astrale 8 which also stays put just fine...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I mount stuff like that on my bikes I always use friction tape. I trim it to fit the width of the object that I'm mounting then wrap it around a couple of times. Put the sensor on with the zip ties over the tape and you're done. It won't move unless a LOT of force is put on it.


----------

